# Deck hand/fisherman needed



## Slightly Dangerous

I lost my regular deck hand and angler recently and looking for someone who wants to get offshore quite a bit and do it pretty much expense free.

This person will be fairly young and need have no prior offshore experience but be willing to listen and learn. Duties include boat maintenance when needed, learning all systems, learning to drive the boat, serving as deck hand when guests are with us, lure and bait prep, wash-down and other chores. Must learn first aid and navigation under my tutelage.

We go out fairly often and sometimes during the week so being pretty much available is another consideration. This year we will fish at least three tournaments including the Lone Star Shootout so extended days away will be required. Overnight trips to the floaters is also required. 

Pay is zero but often my guests will provide some nice tips. All away trips are paid by me including lodging, meals and drinks at the end of the day. Basically you get to learn about boats and fishing on my dollar and have a heckuva great time doing so. PM if you feel like you can handle the abuse I'll heap on you until you get it right.

Jerry


----------



## BullyARed

"...you can handle the abuse I'll heap on you until you get it right."

If not shark bait is always useful! It's not slightly dangerous!  Sound fun. Wish I were young again.


----------



## raruga

wish i were young too


----------



## Cody989

Wish I was in your area sounds like a great deal


----------



## Yams

Sounds fun, and a great opportunity for someone looking to make fishing a career.


Good luck Jerry.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Thanks Yams. Wish I were young also. Then I wouldn't need a deck hand that often.


----------



## hookedrknot

well i feel young but i am 60 lol yell at me if u dont find someone lol


----------



## samh

My 20 yr old son that works full time on a boat out of Florida. I sure wish you needed someone full time he may come back to Texas where he belongs.


----------



## centex99

Define young


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

That is easy Centex...

1. Has no cracked or compressed vertebrae from prior offshore trips.
2. Is skinny enough to crawl into those tight-arsed hatches on the boat.
3. Still not afraid of getting the treble hook from a CD18 Rapala Magnum through his fingers, hand, arm, foot, Achilles tendon or other body part.
4. Has no irritating tendency to lower the tabs when in a following sea.
5. Can stay awake all night while the captain sleeps on overnighters.

Shall I go on???


----------



## centex99

You lost me at #2... Though I could probably desk with the rest of the list at 33yo...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Got my crew member. Many thanks for all the PM's.


----------



## BullyARed

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Got my crew member. Many thanks for all the PM's.


If you like to have someone to have a beer or two and good foods and do some fishing, just let me know.


----------



## Marlinchaser21

Where are you located?


----------



## StephenB1

PM'd.


----------

